# 7D Essentials



## weepete (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok guys, I can't contain it any longer.....got a new 7D for christmas (as an upgrade from my 10 D) !! So I'm half way through the manual but thought I'd ask: since there are so many customisable functions on this camera what are the wee essential thing(s) you've customised on yours?


----------



## Ms.Nash (Jan 1, 2013)

Well wee Pete, one wee thing you can customize is your back button focus - assigning the focus to another button other than the shutter button - separation of focus and exposure are a good thing


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 1, 2013)

Ms.Nash said:


> Well wee Pete, one wee thing you can customize is your back button focus - assigning the focus to another button other than the shutter button - separation of focus and exposure are a good thing



Unless you shoot sports, then use it as is. 

One of the things I did was set one of the custom function settings to my video preferences. Also familiarize yourself thoroughly with the AF system. Have fun, it's a great camera.


----------



## weepete (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Ms Nash, I saw that function in the manual but wasn't sure about it. After your suggestion I looked it up last night and decided to try it out. Took a few snaps tonight to try and get used to it and am really liking the flexibility of switching easily between the af and manual focus, thanks top tip!

Thanks Elngerson, your right, I looked up the af modes last night and it was well worth doing. One of the things I will be doing is taking some basketball shots of our local team, as we go fairly often and it gives me the chance to play about so I set up a custom shooting mode for that last night. Our new stadium is bright and well lit so fingers crossed I can get some good shots. I'd be interested to know why you wouldn't recommend the af- back button for sports?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 3, 2013)

EIngerson said:
			
		

> Unless you shoot sports, then use it as is.
> 
> One of the things I did was set one of the custom function settings to my video preferences. Also familiarize yourself thoroughly with the AF system. Have fun, it's a great camera.



Not necessarily... You can still track focus and actuate the shutter even with back button focus.


----------



## daarksun (Jan 5, 2013)

get on youtube.com and review some AF tips for easier functionality.  No need to get frustrated with it.


----------



## grahambo85 (Jan 8, 2013)

EIngerson said:
			
		

> Unless you shoot sports, then use it as is.
> 
> One of the things I did was set one of the custom function settings to my video preferences. Also familiarize yourself thoroughly with the AF system. Have fun, it's a great camera.



I disagree, I shoot nature, macro, landscape and mostly street and it comes in super handy to have back focus. In nature and street photography it allows you to release once focus is achieved and get a good burst before it refocused. Also if left on servo(which is where mine stays) it can continually focus during all of the action but can also be released as a single shot focus. I have just found a lot of the photos I took of people came out blurry with the shutter release button set to focus and when I switched to back it made all the difference in the world.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the correction and tips. I'll have to give that a shot then. Maybe I mis-understood the use/purpose of back button focus.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, I gave it a shot. It's not for me but it worked fine. I guess I'd rather have it all one button.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Jan 8, 2013)

The purpose of back button focus is to have a button that is dedicated to focusing, instead of using one button to focus, activate the meter, and take a photo.  It give you more flexibility in focusing.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't have any customizing tips, but I just wanted to say that moving from a 10D to a 7D is one Helluva' nice upgrade!

I held a 7D for the first time last night... Very nice...


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 8, 2013)

I've tried using the rear button for focusing, but I've just never gotten the hang of it...


----------



## weepete (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm finding the back button af a bit hit or miss (usually miss on my first shot as I can forget it's there!) I've set up a rough custom mode for two of the custom modes which I will gradually tweek to suit how I shoot. I don't use the bbaf on all modes yet but I'll get there (and to those who wonder, i tend towards the manual mode, av and tv. I dont really use the auto, ca or p modes)

I'm loving the new camera though at the moment it's showing up a lot of my shortcomings as an amateur. It's a steep learning curve but I'm learning and enjoying it more than ever. best of all I'm getting to understand more about producing the image I want in camera.

Steve- thanks, no half, it's a great upgrade and wow, photographers have moved on in the last few years!


----------

